# Short notice wedding + Nikon D40! Help?



## spine (Feb 21, 2008)

I just got a call from a friend asking me to do her mom's wedding. I have been doing photography for leisure over the past 3.5 years, but I've never done anything as important as a wedding! I probably wouldn't be so stressed if I'd been given a good notice, but this wedding is in 2 days!

I've owned a Nikon D40 for around 5 months and unfortunately I still haven't quite gotten to know all the wonders that it can probably perform! I was just looking for some manual (or even auto) settings that would make the pictures look their best. The ceremony is outside and reception is inside. It's going to be a very small get-together (thankfully!) so I'm not worried about a crowd. I'm mainly worried about blurred faces and bodies. What settings should/could I use to keep that from happening? I'm not too concerned about taking pictures outside since the flash probably won't be necessary, but what about inside? What are some settings I could use for the reception?

ONE last section here: how should I go about photographing the couple as they're coming up the walkway together? What about the "first kiss" without blocking the audience? I'm afraid to jump in someone's way and block their view. Basically.. I just need advice on everything!

I'm trying not to stress but I'm so picky about photos and this is a time when I can't say, "Hey, get back in that pose so I can try that shot again!" That and this being my first wedding; I'm so unprepared! I am trying to figure out how to make the best of this. Thanks in advance


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

There is hopefully a good reason why they asked you (besides having a DSLR)...so just go with what you know.  

Normally I would tell someone to forget about shooting a wedding unless you have backup equipment but with such short notice, a lot of rules go out the window.

I wouldn't discount using flash outside.  If it's sunny and in the middle of the day, the light will cast dark shadows in their faces...so using flash might be a good idea.  

As for settings...if you don't already know...then I'd stick to auto.

As for how to act and where to stand...just use your best judgement.  If you are the one they are counting on to capture their wedding, then it's probably not a big deal if you get in the way of a few guests, here and there.  Just don't over do it.


----------



## brileyphotog (Feb 22, 2008)

Avoid the flash inside if at all possible. Pop-up flashes are the work of the devil. 

However, like big mike says, you may actually need to put use some fill flash outside. 

Spare batteries and cards - I hope you've got 'em.


----------



## jols (Feb 22, 2008)

spare batteries/cards a deffo as said above.

look at some wedding togs on the web. get some ideas.

take hundreds and hundreds of pics, dont be scared by that it is very easy to take hundreds possibly a 1000 at a wedding and im sure when you look through them after you will have dozens of good shots.

dont keep checking your pics just keep snapping, you can filter out all the duff ones at home and it wastes the batteries and you might miss a nice moment
.

when you get home put all the pics on disc AT ONCE

and then make another copy for luck.

let us know how it goes and good luck,

and remember

they must of asked you for a reason [you must be good]

and dont forget batteries and cards:thumbup:


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 22, 2008)

You may want to stage some of your pics, when I get married, we were not allowed pics during the actual marriage, the staged pics looked good still.


----------

